# EPS groupset long time durability?



## bosskardo (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi
I'm thinking of buying Super Record EPS derailleurs and cranck (slightly used, got offered a good deal, 1000€) plus new Record EPS shifters.
But I'd like my groupset to last at least 3-4 years (possibly longer). I ride about 10-15k km a year. Would a long lifetime be reasonable from EPS set?
Anyone who has ridden both mechanical and electrical for a longer time? How does wear and tear on them compare? And how bad is battery degradation?

Any advice welcome

I'd really like an electrical groupset but I don't want it to last for some time, I really don't have that kind of money to buy new one every 2 years.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

i have Record EPS first generation when it first came out. The mechanical parts such as chain cogs and chain rings are typical Campy last a long time if taken care of such as cleaning and oiling etc. Everyone's experience with EPS will vary but my experience was like this: During the first 300 miles brain malfunctioned and got replaced under warranty. Rode for almost three years, 3 months short of three month warranty, and front der. Failed got replaced under warranty. So, longevity for me not good but please keep in mind this is my experience other people have rode it since it came out with no issues. I believe Campy had a bad batch of brains when system was released and I just happen to get one. Warranty is 2 years register on Campy sit 3 years. Battery lasts 1700 miles for me but that would depend on ones shifting. I shift a lot I think. Performance compared to mechanical is personal preference but I like EPS better because of front trim and it just works flawlessly just like cable but it is just cool going thru all gears while holding button down in one sweep. Also, set it and forget it no maintenance needed. Once set up it always hits the shifts perfectly never changes unless rear wheel is removed and when but back on is not in line as before so you might need to tweak the rear der. while you are riding which is cool. I have ridden Di2 and my personal preference is EPS shifts just as good and looks a hell a lot better, my opinion. Personally, if the parts come with warranty or the person you are buying them from bought from authorized dealer and they will stay in contact with you so they came handle any warranty issues because they are the primary owner I say go for it. I myself do think a lot if a part goes and warranty has ended I am looking at $500 plus for der etc. not good. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## bosskardo (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you *gofast2wheeler*
A good answer, it really makes me in favour of EPS. I have borrowed a bike with EPS and shifting is indeed good.
How is battery life after several years? Is it noticebly shorter?
Also, could you tell me approx how many km have you ridden with your set? And any problems with the motor or its fixture (what I mean, is shifting still as good as new)?


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I too had the EPS SR system when it first came out. Yup, my brain was no good too. Never had another issue after that. Nothing.

I did like it so much that I bought a Athena EPS system for the rain bike. It was also liked by someone else so much they stole the whole bike. So, what the heck, I bought another Athena with the smaller v2 battery. 

I liked that so much I bought the v2 battery for the SR bike. 

Three EPS group systems and one problem. The odds were good with me. As for charging, never had an issue. Really it is a non issue. Gofast2wheeler pretty much summed up my opinion of the EPS system perfectly. It just works. Perfectly. Every time. Day or night, rain or shine. Once it's adjusted right the first time, you're done.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

bosskardo said:


> Thank you *gofast2wheeler*
> A good answer, it really makes me in favour of EPS. I have borrowed a bike with EPS and shifting is indeed good.
> How is battery life after several years? Is it noticebly shorter?
> Also, could you tell me approx how many km have you ridden with your set? And any problems with the motor or its fixture (what I mean, is shifting still as good as new)?


The battery life has stayed the same for the amount of miles between charges, depending on shifting frequency during that time frame. So mileage might range a few hundred miles one way or the other no big deal. A little over 19k km. The shifting is good as new if not better because Campy drivetrains chain and cassette take a long time to break in so shifting becomes very quiet over time than when those items were brand new, its amazing. Everytime I ride my bike I am in total amazement in how the whole system works. Flawless.


----------



## bosskardo (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks
I bought it. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations, you will not be disappointed. Happy riding!


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

Just to hijack this...a bit!
Am thinking of getting Athena eps for next season. But ,depending on funding, may have to buy it piecemeal.
Is the battery the same across the gruppo's ie is there just one battery for all the eps gruppo's?
The dti interface ,again,specfic to grupp'os or just one interface across the groups?
ta


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

The Athena EPS is all by it's lonesome. I have heard from a very good source, the Chorus EPS is compatible with it.

I have both SR and Athena and I can assure you, the electronics are will not plug into each other [unless we are talking about the standard battery charger and battery extension cord].


----------



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Congratulations, you will not be disappointed. Happy riding!



I also bought the V1 Record EPS group and have had it 3 years now. Earlier this year I upgraded to the V2 internal battery and swapped the whole group to a new frameset. Never had any problems with any of the components, nor the V1 battery. I have to say though, the ability to hide the V2 battery in the frame is a huge cosmetic improvement. Overall, 3 years down the line, I now look forward to something failing so I can buy another EPS group - Trust me, you wont go back


----------

